# Scenic Art Intensive



## Goodspeed (Oct 4, 2012)

Anyone who wants to learn more about decorative painting should check out Goodspeed Musicals' Introduction to Scenic Painting Intensive. The program runs for a week in January and you learn all different types of scenic painting techniques, many which can also be used in decorative painting. Check out the website for more info: http://www.goodspeed.org/pages/scenic-painting-intensive


----------

